# BooHoo Books - new small press launches!



## Alex Davis (Dec 4, 2013)

NEW INDEPENDENT PUBLISHING PRESS LAUNCHES IN DERBY

This December sees the official launch of BooHoo Books, a new independent publishers based in Derby and run by Alex Davis, a prominent figure in the local literature scene over the last decade.

BooHoo Books sets out with a remit to promote local talent and authors, and will be open to work in a wide range of genres and styles. As well as this focus on Derby and the East Midlands, BooHoo Books will also be looking to work collaboratively and tie in to other ventures and organisations in the region. 

The first title from BooHoo Books will be QUAD Writes, a collection of stories from past participants in QUAD's host of creative writing courses since 2011. Three years in the making, the book includes a broad range of stories from some of the most talented authors to pass through the long-running courses. The launch of this book will take place at QUAD on the 11th December from 7pm onwards.

BooHoo Books publisher Alex Davis said: 'I'm delighted to finally be taking the plunge into a small press, and QUAD Writes as a debut book perfectly sums up what the press is all about – great local authors and a collection associated with one of Derby's foremost cultural venues. Derby has been my home for many years now, and I hope that BooHoo Books will be able to bring something extra to the literature scene locally.'

The second title from BooHoo Books, Breaking the Rules, was originated from a writing course at QUAD and features a number of local authors alongside national and international talent. This collection focuses on the theme of games, and will be out in the early part of 2014.

Alex Davis said: 'Breaking the Rules is well on its way, and I'm delighted with how the collection has shaped up. I was lucky enough to be able to hand-pick a number of those stories, and work closely with the authors in many cases, and the end product has a great mixture of humorous stories and darker material too.'

BooHoo Books is keen to hear from new writers from around the area, as it will be looking to give vital exposure and opportunities to great new talent. Whilst the first two titles are short story collections, the press will also be open to novel submissions.

Alex Davis added: 'Much of the impetus behind the idea came from encountering so much great talent in my everyday work, and the desire to give that an outlet and a voice in the marketplace. It's not just about BooHoo Books succeeding in its own right, but also contributing to the success of authors elsewhere and developing their careers. I've got handshake agreements in place for some very exciting books in the future also, so there's plenty of great work in the pipeline.'


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 4, 2013)

Yay! Way to go, Alex! 

Best wishes for the new venture.


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck, Alex 

Exciting times!


----------



## ctg (Dec 5, 2013)

Congratulations Alex. Well done. I'll hope you get a great success out from this.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 5, 2013)

Best of luck, Alex


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2013)

The very best of luck, Alex.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats, Alex.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 5, 2013)

Congratulations alex, and best of luck.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 5, 2013)

Best of luck, Alex.


----------



## ralphkern (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Alex

As you're from Derby I know you will be successful... all the best people are from there!


----------

